# Anyone selling tapes with Anyos on them?



## Guro Harold (Dec 23, 2002)

Anyone selling tapes with all the empty-hand Anyos on them?


----------



## Cebu West (Dec 23, 2002)

Contact Datu Hartman. He had a CD available at the WMAA camp in May. I think they are still available.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2002)

I think its still available.  Requires Win95 or newer.  Video clips are playable on a non-windows system, but the interface software is win-only.

I believe theres another video (VHS) planned, no ETA on release.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks Kaith!

Renegade, are you releasing this CD to the general public, if so, I would like to have more info.

Thanks,

Palusut

P.S.  Yes, I did forget Anyo 6 from when you taught it in Atlanta 2000.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 23, 2002)

Check warriors den martial arts supply (link is on here somewhere); the disk should be availible through them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2002)

link : http://wdsupplies.com

disk is not on there right now.  I'm still reloading the database after the server issue.  
Hope to have the videos up by the end of the week.


:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 24, 2002)

E-mail me after Christmas and I'll set things up.

Tim


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 11, 2003)

Any word yet?

I would like to have a tape of all of the empty-hand anyos 1 - 10.

The '80s tapes has empty-hand 1 - 5 and 1 - 4 stick.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Any word yet?
> 
> I would like to have a tape of all of the empty-hand anyos 1 - 10.
> ...




Palusut,

Tim's CD for empty hand Anyo's 1 through 8.

It is a good reference material


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Rich!

Yeah, even if the CD just goes up to Anyo 8, I will be happy.   Had the please of Demetrio Presas showing me Anyo 9 last year.

I mainly would like to have them for a reference.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 11, 2003)

Remy only taught 8 hand forms and 4 stick forms.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 11, 2003)

Did the mysterious anyo 10 exist?

And any word on the availability of anyo 1 - 8 CD?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 11, 2003)

I was in London, Ontario when a group of us were discussing the forms. One of the guys quoted a Modern Arnis instructor saying that there were 12 hand anyos. 

I then turned to Remy and said *"Instructor X said there are 12 hand anyos in our system.".*

Remy then replied *" Bullsh!t, there are only 8!"*. 

Both Roland and Jaybacca were there to witness this.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Did the mysterious anyo 10 exist?
> 
> And any word on the availability of anyo 1 - 8 CD?
> ...



They are ready to go. They are $29.99 + $3.00 S&H in the continental US.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *
> Remy then replied " Bullsh!t, there are only 8!".
> *


* 

 Mystery Solved!!!! 

Keep in mind that the Anyo 9 that I was shown was from MARPPIO. It showed the art of Bali-Bali (grappling).  There were no claims of it being a lost anyo.

Thanks for the help Renegade!*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 11, 2003)

Understood


----------



## Emptyglass (Feb 12, 2003)

This is correct according to my information and instruction under Dr. Barber and Professor Remy Presas.

Rich Curren



> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Remy only taught 8 hand forms and 4 stick forms. *


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 14, 2003)

Same here - RP taught me only 4 cane anyos and 8 empty hand ones.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I was in London, Ontario when a group of us were discussing the forms. One of the guys quoted a Modern Arnis instructor saying that there were 12 hand anyos.
> 
> I then turned to Remy and said "Instructor X said there are 12 hand anyos in our system.".
> ...



Order the CD online: http://wdsupplies.com

PC Requirements: 
Pentium Class CPU, 333mhz or greater, 64+ MB RAM, Windows 95 or greater, Windows Media Player, color monitor and sound card.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 15, 2003)

That links not working Kaith.  :waah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *That links not working Kaith.  :waah: *




It worked the first time I checked earlier this morning, but now.  


This is confusing.  :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2003)

The software took a dive on me...I've got a trouble ticket in with the cart vendor.  If I don't get a solution in by tonite, I'm going to rebuild the site before I crash tonite, and it should be up by tomorow afternoon.

My deepest apologies for the issue. 

I'll post here when I get the kinks out.

Thanks!


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 15, 2003)

I have this anyo CD by Datu Hartman and I highly recommend it. It gives front and side views with explanations and done at a slow pace. It also shows the anyos at full speed. There's nothing like having a teacher show you the anyos but this CD is the next best thing. The price is also reasonable.


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 15, 2003)

As for MARPPIO showing anyo #9, it had to be one that was developed in the PI while Professor Remy was here in the US. 

I recently had the opportunity to view one of the MARPPIO video tapes at a recent training session. The one I saw was single stick disarms for the 12 basic angles of attack. The #1 + #3 were the same as I was taught while the #s 2 + 4 were reversed. The rest were nothing like Professor Remy taught here in the US.
I guess what some call Modern Arnis is different from what others call Modern Arnis. The time lapse in training with Remy A. Presas shows. Many of the techniques were more of what Professor used to call innovations. I hope to get to see the video again to get a better look at their version of the 12 basic disarms.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, give it a try now.
http://wdsupplies.com

I ripped out the entire old shopping cart system and installed a new one this afternoon.  Please let me know if you encounter any additional problems with the site.

The cart is secure so credit card info is safe.  The inventory is a bit light right now, but I'll have the whole database back online within a few days.

:asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 17, 2003)

I have seen on MARPPIO'S web site that they are now selling 12 videos on Modern Arnis. They seem to have made a lot of tapes rather quickly. Has anyone seen these tapes and if so, what is you take on them? Are they any good and are they worth investing in? The one that I saw had DR Remy Jr. and SM Rodel demonstrating the techniques. Are they on all the tapes or is the rest of the family involved?


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Bloodwood,

I was considering mentioning the same in a different thread.  I hadn't seen the videos yet as well.


But From their seminars, web/order site, reprinting the "Modern Arnis" and "The Practical Art of Eskrima", to their videos, MARPPIO is not sleeping!

Palusut


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 20, 2003)

They are selling 12 videos now with 2 more on the way soon. I wasn't overly impressed with the one I saw and would rather wait for a review here on MT before making an investment in this video series. If anybody has any please post a review.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 20, 2003)

Hadn't seen the tapes yet myself.  My point was that they are working!!!  Maybe SharpPhil can review them!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 20, 2003)

Got CD today.

Thanks Tim, Kaith, and all!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

Glad to hear everything worked out.

Tim


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to recommend the Warriors' Den Modern Arnis Anyos CD.  From what I know, it is currently the only reference source of GM Remy Presas' empty-handed Anyos 1 - 8 available for sale!

Datu Hartman provides front and side execution with explanation  for the forms.  As stated by Mr. Hartman, this CD does not replace qualified instruction but is a supplement for training.

Please consider adding this CD to your library of Modern Arnis reference material.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for your input.

Tim:asian:


----------

